# Solved: how to contact alba customer support



## jsingh41 (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought an ''Alba personal DAB radio and 1GB mp3 player 11 months ago

The DAB/mp3 player is not picking up any channels anymore (even where there is plenty of signal), the joystick is faulty because it does not move left properly and the earphones do not work. 

i have not been able to find the alba customer support, in order to ask for a replacement. (i have a one year guarantee on it).

how do i contact them to get a replacement?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
These UK phone numbers:

(phone numbers removed by Cookiegal as they are either incorrect or no longer valid for this purpose)

Hope this help?

Richard


----------



## jsingh41 (Jul 14, 2010)

which number should i call, the "consumer helpline" or the "alba" ? Are they free to call or if not, how much does it cost per minute?

thanks


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

The xxxx number should be cheaper. As to which one ... sorry I've no idea.


----------



## jsingh41 (Jul 14, 2010)

cheers mate, much appreciated!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------

